# Nec Code Experience



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Hang around here and look up every code article mentioned. You can also take code classes and keep up with the changes.

I think the ost important part is to understand the layout of the code and know what article would contain the info. You should know things like article 230 is for service, 250 grounding and 240 overcurrent protection, etc. This is a must

Start by having a code book and reading article 90 and definitions.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> ..............How should I go about expanding my knowledge of the NEC?



Stick with the trade. It will only come with experience... you can't learn it overnight.:thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> I'm a 4th year apprentice and am concerned of my knowledge of the NEC. We have covered some in class and some Journeyman have showed me a few things code related. However I'm turning out farely soon and want to increase my knowledge in the code.
> 
> I notice many of you can quickly answer questions with a code number. Many foreman I have worked for just roll through and find the answer rather easily. I want to run work and being somewhat fluent in the NEC is a must.
> 
> How should I go about expanding my knowledge of the NEC?


The code book seems kind of large but it is kind of like an elephant...one bite at a time and you will get it all. The wording is easier to understand than you think. For example, if you have a question about conduit, look it up, and among the information will be items such as "fill"..."number of conductors in"...and the like. It actually is an easy read if you have been instructed correctly.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> I'm a 4th year apprentice and am concerned of my knowledge of the NEC. We have covered some in class and some Journeyman have showed me a few things code related. However I'm turning out farely soon and want to increase my knowledge in the code.
> 
> I notice many of you can quickly answer questions with a code number. Many foreman I have worked for just roll through and find the answer rather easily. I want to run work and being somewhat fluent in the NEC is a must.
> 
> How should I go about expanding my knowledge of the NEC?


Stick with it. I am a 4th year as well, but I've picked up the Code better than some. I've had Journeymen come to me and ask me stuff because they were puzzled on an interpretation. (Legitimately puzzled, not testing me.)

Most of us on here use the .pdf format of the Code. It's available but you have to look around for it. However, I am without the 2011 and not about to shell out $150 for it just yet, maybe after I get my ticket and have my laptop properly set up for business. 

The Code is basically chopped up into sections and if you learn the basic outline of the Code, you'll be able to look at your situation and figure out where you should look first.

A lot of the time the Code will bounce you around from section to section. Sometimes the Code will contradict itself. Most of the time the Code makes absolutely no sense.

I've found through my personal experiences that issues I've been challenged with in the field that I've looked up on my own are the Articles that are most prominent in my memory. On one job I was on I was challenged by an old-time Journeyman on something and he said I couldn't do it because it was a violation of the Code. I told him my side of it and we came to the decision that I would go home, look it up and come back the next day and change it if I was wrong or couldn't find it. I found it and the installation stayed as it was.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't know if you are a reader. But read the Code book from cover to cover. You will not memorize the book but it will make you familiar with the book. That way when a scenario comes up you can say, oh that's in article XXX. It will take time and experience. I'm kind of a geek so I read the code book often, it is the only way I can keep it fresh in my mind, because there are articles that deal with stuff, I don't do or know.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

The handbook is great too. Tabs are a must.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Spend 20 to 30 minutes a day "cruising" the code book, Ask questions, of those you know to be sharp. Visit the forums, ask questions.:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer (Apr 17, 2011)

I think your on the right track already,dont try and merorize book never happen,even if you do it will change,learn the layout of book and how it is used.best way for me are, this site and others,classes,and practice exams either on line or many books out there just for this.just like anything practice is the key.GOODLUCK and hang with it.the more you know, the more you figure out you dont know. its agreat trade


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> I'm a 4th year apprentice and am concerned of my knowledge of the NEC. We have covered some in class and some Journeyman have showed me a few things code related. However I'm turning out farely soon and want to increase my knowledge in the code.
> 
> I notice many of you can quickly answer questions with a code number. Many foreman I have worked for just roll through and find the answer rather easily. I want to run work and being somewhat fluent in the NEC is a must.
> 
> How should I go about expanding my knowledge of the NEC?




2008 NEC

2011 NEC


----------



## adicted2 (Apr 14, 2011)

dreamer said:


> I think your on the right track already,dont try and merorize book never happen,even if you do it will change,learn the layout of book and how it is used.best way for me are, this site and others,classes,and practice exams either on line or many books out there just for this.just like anything practice is the key.GOODLUCK and hang with it.the more you know, the more you figure out you dont know. its agreat trade


The index in the code book tends to help alot as well.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I know it is not easy to memorizied the whole thing but the main thing is you memorized the key sections items and from there you can able pinpoint the excat item you are looking for and the more often you memorized that section it will become second nature to recall it quick.

The tabs do really come handy to find it quick and get specal colour tabs where you will frequent in that area as well.
{ best have spiral book type for this so you will able look much quicker } 

Not only you have to memorized the NEC but if you have local or state requirement as well you will have to make a note of it as well.

(Myself I have to memeroized both way between NEC and ECF (Electrique Codé de France )

Merci,
Marc


----------

